# Some new enclosures



## David VB (Mar 9, 2015)

Today i bought 5 new terraria for some subadult arboreal species :








2 of them are for P. metallica :











































Other 3 will be for H. maculata but are still drying (glued some wood together to make hollow branches against a wooden back wall) :




















More pictures tomorrow


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 10, 2015)

nice always kinda liked those slide enclosures.. the wood looks great, is it field collected?


----------



## David VB (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, almost a year ago. Has been drying all this time. Don't know what kind of wood it is, but did use some before which did great in a moisty enclosure (meaning no mould).

---------- Post added 03-10-2015 at 04:43 PM ----------

And here's the finished product  







And a bit better in-depth view :


----------



## evilebe (Mar 10, 2015)

so where did you get them? last year. do they ship to the us?


----------



## David VB (Mar 11, 2015)

evilebe said:


> so where did you get them? last year. do they ship to the us?


Bought them at my local pet shop (in Belgium that is). Don't think the owner will ship out to the US, it would cost more to ship than the enclosures themselves, i think. It was 12euro for 1.


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 11, 2015)

David VB said:


> Bought them at my local pet shop (in Belgium that is). Don't think the owner will ship out to the US, it would cost more to ship than the enclosures themselves, i think. It was 12euro for 1.


Great deal if its glass. Thats most likely just slide guide chopped up. Probably €9-10 to make too! Especially if was chopped from large sheets or bulk


----------



## TheHonestPirate (Mar 15, 2015)

Very cool. Looks like fun to design them. Can't wait until my slings get bigger and i can design a naturalistic looking terrarium


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice my man! I love naturalistic enclosures...

I setup my cages similarly to yours however I never thought about attaching my bark tubes to the backdrop... I might give that a try!


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 17, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Very nice my man! I love naturalistic enclosures...
> 
> I setup my cages similarly to yours however I never thought about attaching my bark tubes to the backdrop... I might give that a try!


the way u said that.. all i can think of is pokie cannons.. now that you say that the 3rd one in the lineup looks like itd be about as fun and as accurate  as taking a blunderbuss to the face


----------



## 14pokies (Mar 17, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> the way u said that.. all i can think of is pokie cannons.. now that you say that the 3rd one in the lineup looks like itd be about as fun and as accurate  as taking a blunderbuss to the face


Haha i have heard so many people refer to them as pokie launch ramps and  newb tubes but I haven't had a poec attack me from one.. Yea they sometimes throw threats in them and will bolt out from them but I've ever had one jump from one out of aggression...


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 17, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Haha i have heard so many people refer to them as pokie launch ramps and  newb tubes but I haven't had a poec attack me from one.. Yea they sometimes throw threats in them and will bolt out from them but I've ever had one jump from one out of aggression...


Deffensive ones have launched at me wasnt fun xD


----------

